# Baked Campanelli with Chicken, Broccoli, and Three Cheeses



## ironchef (Mar 27, 2008)

No foams, gelees, or espumas. Nothing sous vide in here. Just a simple, homestyle dish. The two keys: great cheese and a great bechamel:


----------



## Alix (Mar 27, 2008)

YUM! That looks fantastic. What cheeses did you use?


----------



## corazon (Mar 27, 2008)

Looks great!
I tried to make something like that last week. I followed a recipe that turned out to be disappointing.


----------



## QSis (Mar 27, 2008)

Wow, IC, that looks delicious AND hearty AND filling! 

Good to see you have it in ya! 

Lee


----------



## college_cook (Mar 27, 2008)

I like to dabble in the molecular gastronomy stuff too every now and again.  I dunno about you IC, but I always come back to the classics and the homestyle stuff, and make sure to do it right.  IMO, nothing beats the classics or some good comfort food.


----------



## ironchef (Mar 27, 2008)

I used Tillamook Cheddar, Pepper jack, and Queso Asadero. 

CC, at home I always cook simple food. I leave all my tricks for work.


----------



## AMSeccia (Mar 27, 2008)

That looks so inviting, it's almost unfair!  I could go for a big dish of that right NOW.


----------



## Alix (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks IC, not sure I can find Queso Asadero here though. The other two, no problem. Suggestion for a replacement would be what? Gouda?


----------



## ironchef (Mar 28, 2008)

Alix said:


> Thanks IC, not sure I can find Queso Asadero here though. The other two, no problem. Suggestion for a replacement would be what? Gouda?


 
You could substitute either Monterey jack, Fontina, or Provolone. Forgot to mention that I melted some of the cheese in the bechamel as well. Not all of it was sprinkled on top.


----------



## Alix (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks ironchef, any of those I can find. I'm going to give this a go this weekend, thanks.


----------



## Loprraine (Mar 29, 2008)

What a great sounding dish!  Thanks, IC!


----------

